
Recap of Chicago's Intro to Lisp Workshop - pchristensen
http://www.pchristensen.com/blog/articles/recap-of-intro-to-lisp-workshop/
======
pchristensen
If anyone has questions about how it went that I didn't cover in my writeup,
please let me know and I can include them here and on the recap page.

